# Can you have over developed rear delts...



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Always had shoulder injuries of some sort last 2 years.

Means for about half that time I do not do any benching and limited OH pressing. Certainly no direct front delt work.

On the advice of every every forum, everyone advocates higher pull to push ratio and lots of rear delt work. So I normally have a 1.5-2 pull to push ratio and do rear delts nearly every session.

I feel like this may not actually be helping me now and my rear delts are pulling my shoulder and it is actually making it worse, feel my front delts are underdeveloped.

Anyone heard of this before?

@Dark sim @Pscarb @Ultrasonic @swole troll etc


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Always had shoulder injuries of some sort last 2 years.
> 
> Means for about half that time I do not do any benching and limited OH pressing. Certainly no direct front delt work.
> 
> ...


 @ConP has over developed rear delts... they are fu**ing massive :lol:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Have you tried Mujo shoulder rehab..


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Have you tried Mujo shoulder rehab..


 Forgot to mention I actually have a suspected SLAP tear in my right shoulder and have an MRI and thereafter surgery coming up in the next 6 months probably.

But I feel discomfort in both shoulders and had these issues before the actual SLAP tear (if that is the case).

I will look into this, thanks.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry its Muju we have a couple of the machines at my gym and they work wonders David Haye came in to use them and made good progress..


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Ive personally never heard of it.... and i do TONS of rear delt work, 3x weekly as ive had a lot of impingements, slight tears and sprains over the years...

The overriding issue will always be genetics though, people are put together differently ans so will have different weaknesses/imbalances... good news is your aware now and can address the problem... good luck man


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Forgot to mention I actually have a suspected SLAP tear in my right shoulder and have an MRI and thereafter surgery coming up in the next 6 months probably.
> 
> But I feel discomfort in both shoulders and had these issues before the actual SLAP tear (if that is the case).
> 
> I will look into this, thanks.


 22 years old and already ****ed.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Havnt read through whole thread but in short you probably don't have over developed rear delts

It's generally suggested that you perform a 2:1 ratio for back and posterior delts to chest and anterior delts

I suppose if you exclusively did rear Delt and upper back work you might run into problems but even then just the way we sit and stand has the shoulders rolled forward in a way that extra rear Delt and back work would be therapeutic

My brother use to train a boxer who use to predominantly do chins and rows as they spend so much time hunched over throwing punches that continually engage the pecs and anterior deltoid that it balances out any over development


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> 22 years old and already ****ed.


 The only drawback to making a thread in the gen con is you will pop up, inevitably.

Fvck off with your unhelpful comments you sad old man.



swole troll said:


> Havnt read through whole thread but in short you probably don't have over developed rear delts
> 
> It's generally suggested that you perform a 2:1 ratio for back and posterior delts to chest and anterior delts
> 
> ...


 Great, thanks. Desk job all day may not help...I hunch over (but try not too when I am aware of it!).



ausmaz said:


> Ive personally never heard of it.... and i do TONS of rear delt work, 3x weekly as ive had a lot of impingements, slight tears and sprains over the years...
> 
> The overriding issue will always be genetics though, people are put together differently ans so will have different weaknesses/imbalances... good news is your aware now and can address the problem... good luck man


 Great, thanks Aus. I've never heard of it also.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> The only drawback to making a thread in the gen con is you will pop up, inevitably.
> 
> Fvck off with your unhelpful comments you sad old man.


 What do you want, people to just state the fu**ing obvious.

Jeez, you really dont know what to do?

Get your surgery done and then train properly on a balanced routine and stop concentrating on trying to develop just your rear delts, even your avi pic is you trying to show how well you think you have developed them.

Is that enough advice for you?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> What do you want, people to just state the fu**ing obvious.
> 
> Jeez, you really dont know what to do?
> 
> ...


 More helpful that your first post yeah, you tw*t


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

He really loves you Dragon


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> He really loves you Dragon


 I only chastise him because I care


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I know


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Whats your routine? Most ppl have a tendency to be obsessed with pressing heavy and end up with either gorilla posture or granpa's shoulders.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> Whats your routine? Most ppl have a tendency to be obsessed with pressing heavy and end up with either gorilla posture or granpa's shoulders.


 Upper lower x2 a week

only thing I do for chest is dumbbell pullovers and low cable pulleys.

shoulders, light overhead pressing (I can OH press light OK but any horizontal pushing is crazy, barely do a push up without pain!) and side laterals.

I have never been a bench monkey or pressing more than pulling hence my curisosity for if sometimes it can be the opposite (over dev rear delts)! Did not train any chest or shoulders for 3 months mid-end of last year


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

OP photshops his delts in avi then starts thread to look for delt compliments


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Most people I know is the opposite

Good front and sides

s**t rear delts.. I'm lost


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Upper lower x2 a week
> 
> only thing I do for chest is dumbbell pullovers and low cable pulleys.
> 
> ...


 Remove pullovers its crap especially for bad shoulders. Switch to decline and start light. How about rotator cuff? They are vital for pressing and shoulder mobility, do them atleast twice per week. Rows of any kind are fantastic and facepulls. 3:1 drag press ratio.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Always had shoulder injuries of some sort last 2 years.
> 
> Means for about half that time I do not do any benching and limited OH pressing. Certainly no direct front delt work.
> 
> ...


 Yes I used to ..but it was from doing rows wrong and going to heavy trying to catch up with my cousin when I first joined the gym...meant until I dropped the weight and used correct form lats where always lagging compared to how much weight I was rowing..I used gear from day one so the rear delts and traps where exagerrated if that makes sense

Also do rotar cuff exercises to maintain balance and stability..I was out over four years with a fcked shoulder


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> Remove pullovers its crap especially for bad shoulders. Switch to decline and start light. How about rotator cuff? They are vital for pressing and shoulder mobility, do them atleast twice per week. Rows of any kind are fantastic and facepulls. 3:1 drag press ratio.


 I found pullovers to be the only excercise I could do without any pain...

Will try light decline and see, yes, have trained RC 4x a week last year and start every session with 3 sets of facepulls!

Thanks for the advice


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Rears over power the fronts. No chest or front delt work = injury. You need to develop all the muscle groups together or you run the risk of hurting the smaller less developed muscles when lifting the weight a larger muscle can cope with..... You have a musculoskeletal system which is designed to work in unison.

So yes you can over develop muscle groups. You should be aiming for balance and symmetry.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I found pullovers to be the only excercise I could do without any pain...
> 
> Will try light decline and see, yes, have trained RC 4x a week last year and start every session with 3 sets of facepulls!
> 
> Thanks for the advice


 Have you tried doing isometric work and holding for counts with power bands? Also to warm up joints properly I'd do five mins forwards and back wards at alternating speeds on a hand bike followed by light cable lateral and front raises moderate weight then a few reps doing static holds.. But lowering the weight really slow at the end.,I'd leave the face pulls if ur doing heavy bk work.my shoukdr took over three years if rehab and physio..these exercises are tedious at tines but made all the difference


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> Have you tried doing isometric work and holding for counts with power bands? Also to warm up joints properly I'd do five mins forwards and back wards at alternating speeds on a hand bike followed by light cable lateral and front raises moderate weight then a few reps doing static holds.. But lowering the weight really slow at the end.,I'd leave the face pulls if ur doing heavy bk work.my shoukdr took over three years if rehab and physio..these exercises are tedious at tines but made all the difference


 Thanks Test, will look into isometric, may be useful


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Rears over power the fronts. No chest or front delt work = injury. You need to develop all the muscle groups together or you run the risk of hurting the smaller less developed muscles when lifting the weight a larger muscle can cope with..... You have a musculoskeletal system which is designed to work in unison.
> 
> So yes you can over develop muscle groups. You should be aiming for balance and symmetry.


 I know that...

My point is that I have NEVER seen someone have a shoulder injury relating to over developed rear delts, as opposed to hundreds and hundreds for front delts on over 4 years of being on various forums


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I know that...
> 
> My point is that I have NEVER seen someone have a shoulder injury relating to over developed rear delts, as opposed to hundreds and hundreds for front delts on over 4 years of being on various forums


 I am happy for you.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Thanks Test, will look into isometric, may be useful


 Def helped but part of a thorough plan..all combined they hit all areas in multiple ways that include strength stretching.endurance tendon strength...increased blood flow and stabilizing the joint..only doing one part for example might strengthen one area but leave an imbalance in another.. Sort if like muscle getting stronger but ligaments tendons etc lagging behind from missing out that part of the treatment program..if that makes sense..variety and various level if effort along with consistency was wat made the most dramatic improvements


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I am happy for you.


 The most sincere and no sarcastic gentleman I have ever met (on a forum) :beer:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> The most sincere and no sarcastic gentleman I have ever met (on a forum) :beer:


 I resemble that remark


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I know that...
> 
> My point is that I have NEVER seen someone have a shoulder injury relating to over developed rear delts, as opposed to hundreds and hundreds for front delts on over 4 years of being on various forums


 training 4 years?

jeez


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> training 4 years?
> 
> jeez


 so perusing forums = training 4 years.

Logic at its best


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> so perusing forums = training 4 years.
> 
> Logic at its best


 logic would suggest longer but why no legs brah


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> 22 years old and already ****ed.


 Heavy weights...


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Heavy weights...


 i train heavy as i can twice a week for 4 years now and touch wood no injuries at all


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> Acidreflux said:
> 
> 
> > Heavy weights...


 i train heavy as i can twice a week for 4 years now and touch wood no injuries at all

How old are you?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> i train heavy as i can twice a week for 4 years now and touch wood no injuries at all
> 
> How old are you?


 36

i started late


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> Acidreflux said:
> 
> 
> > i train heavy as i can twice a week for 4 years now and touch wood no injuries at all
> ...


 36

i started late

Fair play...


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> 36
> 
> i started late
> 
> Fair play...


 i know its against the grain but i dont warm up either. did push today. started with 115kg flat bench 5x5 as my first exercise


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

ffs be careful if you love training because if you carry on like that you won't be able to train...I started at 14 and now my body is worn out ?


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Wish I had over developed rear delts. Really gives u a thick look from the side.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Have you tried doing isometric work and holding for counts with power bands? Also to warm up joints properly I'd do five mins forwards and back wards at alternating speeds on a hand bike followed by light cable lateral and front raises moderate weight then a few reps doing static holds.. But lowering the weight really slow at the end.,I'd leave the face pulls if ur doing heavy bk work.my shoukdr took over three years if rehab and physio..these exercises are tedious at tines but made all the difference


 Which exercises do you do and sets / reps for rotator cuff work?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Which exercises do you do and sets / reps for rotator cuff work?


 First I'll stretch..normally hanging like a pullup but not with full weight. Then the other is like grabbing either side of a door way and leaning forward..after that a few mins in hand bike forward and reverse...that's just to get loose and cget blood in the area...after that I'll do external rotation with a dumbbell or cable for two sets of 15 reps..then one set heavier..then I do the same sets and reps with internal rotation..then I do two sets of something called 90degree rotation..start in a upright row position with either dumbells or ez bar..but instead up pulling up..u rotate us arms towards ur face..its very similar to using a dumbell with ur elbow placed on the back of a bench...after that 60 seconds varying speed doing laterals and front raises with either bands cables or dumbbells and go straight into static holds.. Increase weight to maximum over three sets...takes about ten mins..then before shoulders I do this plus some basic isometric work


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> i know its against the grain but i dont warm up either. did push today. started with 115kg flat bench 5x5 as my first exercise


 Why? Surely that is just pure stupidity?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

testosquirrel said:


> First I'll stretch..normally hanging like a pullup but not with full weight. Then the other is like grabbing either side of a door way and leaning forward..after that a few mins in hand bike forward and reverse...that's just to get loose and cget blood in the area...after that I'll do external rotation with a dumbbell or cable for two sets of 15 reps..then one set heavier..then I do the same sets and reps with internal rotation..then I do two sets of something called 90degree rotation..start in a upright row position with either dumbells or ez bar..but instead up pulling up..u rotate us arms towards ur face..its very similar to using a dumbell with ur elbow placed on the back of a bench...after that 60 seconds varying speed doing laterals and front raises with either bands cables or dumbbells and go straight into static holds.. Increase weight to maximum over three sets...takes about ten mins..then before shoulders I do this plus some basic isometric work


 That before or after your sammiches?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Why? Surely that is just pure stupidity?


 because when i started i had no clue so thought this was the way to go. once i realsied it had become habit so ive just kept on with the same routine. ive grown a lot over the years and it seems to work so im reluctant to change what works.. to be fair im an accident waiting to happen


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> because when i started i had no clue so thought this was the way to go. once i realsied it had become habit so ive just kept on with the same routine. ive grown a lot over the years and it seems to work so im reluctant to change what works.. to be fair im an accident waiting to happen


 Warming up isnt about growing really its about preventing injury... warming your muscle up first may help you to work the muscle more!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Warming up isnt about growing really its about preventing injury... warming your muscle up first may help you to work the muscle more!


 true.. it fires up the cns.. funny thing is that on my 1st set of flat bench i struggle with the weight but on 2nd and 3rd set the weight goes up easier and the reps are smoother so i guess the cns has fired up by then so there must be truth in it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> true.. it fires up the cns.. funny thing is that on my 1st set of flat bench i struggle with the weight but on 2nd and 3rd set the weight goes up easier and the reps are smoother so i guess the cns has fired up by then so there must be truth in it


 I honestly think youll end up wishing you warmed up one day... dont get injured!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I honestly think youll end up wishing you warmed up one day... dont get injured!


 i think youre right.. the only thing that stops me is that id use strength/energy on a non productive set


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> That before or after your sammiches?


 Before during and after..eating sammiches is actual good for ur rotar cuff


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I honestly think youll end up wishing you warmed up one day... dont get injured!


 If def works..I commented after Xmas I spent days laying around watching tv..I hadn't lifted in a few weeks..put 100kg on barbell to start flat bench as usual to warm up.. And I struggled to get five reps. Felt. Weak as hell feeling..I waiting about two mins and got twelve reps next set easily... Added 20kg and got another twelve easily. And co ordination was a lot better reps smoother..that initial set was weak unstable and not smooth at all


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> i think youre right.. the only thing that stops me is that id use strength/energy on a non productive set


 A warm up shouldnt tax any energy or strength...


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

dannythinx said:


> i know its against the grain but i dont warm up either. did push today. started with 115kg flat bench 5x5 as my first exercise


 WTF lol do you not feel stiff & weak as fcuk on your first set?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

zak007 said:


> WTF lol do you not feel stiff & weak as fcuk on your first set?


 i train at 630am so that doesnt help. yes i do feel weaker and by the time i hit the 3rd set the reps are smoother and the forms better


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> i train at 630am so that doesnt help. yes i do feel weaker and by the time i hit the 3rd set the reps are smoother and the forms better


 So set 1 and 2 baaically warm you up ready for the 3rd set.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

mrwright said:


> So set 1 and 2 baaically warm you up ready for the 3rd set.


 if you call 115kg a warm up set then yeah i guess.. id say there all working sets just the first two arent as smooth as the following 3,, im f&&ing mad.. im going to start with a warm up set i think lol


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

dannythinx said:


> i train at 630am so that doesnt help. yes i do feel weaker and by the time i hit the 3rd set the reps are smoother and the forms better


 I could never do that, what do you do on legs?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I could never do that, what do you do on legs?


 leg press/squats mainly


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

dannythinx said:


> leg press/squats mainly


 I meant warm up wise, do you go straight working sets?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I meant warm up wise, do you go straight working sets?


 i feel like an idiot but yes straight working sets


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

dannythinx said:


> *i train at 630am* so that doesnt help. yes i do feel weaker and by the time i hit the 3rd set the reps are smoother and the forms better


 you should defo be warming up then mate. accident waiting to happen training first thing with no warm up.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

dannythinx said:


> i feel like an idiot but yes straight working sets


 surprised you've not injured yourself


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

A1243R said:


> @ConP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol, yeah my rear delts are well developed to say the least.

I don't think it would be very easy to have overly developed rear delts to the point that it would cause issues.

Now there is obviously an issue with the OP's shoulder. Probably mobility related. My best advice would be to go and see a sports doctor or chiropractor. He will be able to diagnose what the real issue is. The body is very complex and every thing is connected. Example I was having knee issues because my throrasic spine was bound up and not mobile enough. So look beyond just the rear delts to find the real issue at hand.


----------

